

Scoreoff - easily organize pickup sports & group activities - pdeshpande
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.scoreoff.android

======
pdeshpande
Chris - with Scoreoff, you can connect with your existing communities - your
neighbors (we are building geo-fences for apartment communities), your
colleagues, people from your college, etc - without any effort on your part.
The argument is you don't have to meet complete strangers.

2) You don't have to join different groups (which is what people have to do on
other sites) and you don't need to friend people (you can just use the
communities). So it becomes that much easier to discover games/activities

3) It's free

4) It's very easy to create an activity and discuss things with people who are
joining.

If you have an Android phone, please check it out and let me know what you
think.

------
chrisreno
How is it different from meetup ?

